# Asus Rog Swift OUT OF RANGE!



## R3EVES (7. Mai 2015)

Guten Abend zusammen.

Ich habe soeben mein neuer Monitor ,den Asus Pg278q Swift bekommen und bin damit auch sehr zufrieden (0 Pixelfehler).

Nur leider kommt oft wenn ich ein spiel starte die Fehlermeldung OUT OF RANGE.
Die Meldung kahm bei folgenden getesteten Spielen:BF4,Tomb Raider,GTA 5,CSS und beim G sync Pendel Testprogramm.

Meine Hardware:i7 4790k,asus v2 Hero,asus gtx 980 strix.Den Monitor betreibe ich mit dem mitgeliefertem DP Kabel.
Kennt jemand das Problem und weiss wie es gelöst werden kann?

Würde mich sehr auf Hilfe freuen 

Gruss 
R3EVES


----------



## R3EVES (9. Mai 2015)

Ist niemandem von euch das Problem Out of Range  (ausser Bereich) bekannt?


----------



## MountyMAX (9. Mai 2015)

Naja "Out of Range" kommt an sich immer dann, wenn die Bildwiederholfrequenz zu hoch (oder niedrig) ist

Hast du den Monitortreiber (http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/LCD Monitors/ASUS_PG278_Windows_7_WHQL.zip) installiert?


----------



## JoM79 (9. Mai 2015)

Oder wenn die Auflösung nicht passt.


----------



## MountyMAX (9. Mai 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oder wenn die Auflösung nicht passt.



Normalerweise nicht, da der Bildschirm das dann trotzdem versucht dazustellen (sonst würde ja Upscaling nicht funktionieren)


----------



## R3EVES (10. Mai 2015)

Treiber habe ich soeben Installiert,die Fehlermeldung kommt aber trotzdem noch wenn ich bei Bf4  mit der Power Taste die Hz umstelle.Ich denke das Problem tritt nur auf wenn G Sync und 144 hz zusammen laufen...


----------



## Bullebernd (10. Mai 2015)

Kann es daran liegen das G Sync nicht für unter 60 FPS ist? Und du Zuviele Bilder pro sek hast?


----------



## MountyMAX (10. Mai 2015)

Ich habe grad bissl gesucht und die Lösung gefunden, das mitgelieferte Displayportkabel schafft die 144 hz nicht, du musst dir ein anderes kaufen .. ka wie man sowas mitliefern kann, da hat wohl wer geschlafen. (du bist nicht der einzigste mit dem Problem)


----------



## R3EVES (10. Mai 2015)

TipTop Danke  kannst du mir da eins empfehlen das die 144 hz unterstützt ?


----------



## Bullebernd (10. Mai 2015)

Echt jetzt die liefern bei einem 700€ Monitor ein "SCHEIß" Kabel mit????? Frechheit


----------



## R3EVES (10. Mai 2015)

Bullebernd schrieb:


> Echt jetzt die liefern bei einem 700€ Monitor ein "SCHEIß" Kabel mit????? Frechheit



So siehts aus -.-


----------



## MountyMAX (10. Mai 2015)

Du brauchst ein Displayportkabel ab Version 1.2 UND mit entsprechender Bandbreite, das hier ist z.B. für 144 hz geeignet:

LINDY 41531 - CROMO DisplayPort Kabel - Stecker an: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Du kannst verschiedene Längen auswählen, aber halte es so kurz wie möglich, je länger desto höher das Risiko von Bildfehlern (mehr als 3 m solltest du keinesfalls nehmen)

PS.: du kannst folgendes testen, stelle die Auflösung z.B. von BF4 auf 1080p und versuche dann die 144 hz, das könnte dein Kabel wenn es nicht zu schlecht ist schaffen.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Mai 2015)

Bullebernd schrieb:


> Kann es daran liegen das G Sync nicht für unter 60 FPS ist? Und du Zuviele Bilder pro sek hast?


Gsync geht runter bis 30fps bevor es sich ausschaltet.


MountyMAX schrieb:


> Ich habe grad bissl gesucht und die Lösung gefunden, das mitgelieferte Displayportkabel schafft die 144 hz nicht, du musst dir ein anderes kaufen .. ka wie man sowas mitliefern kann, da hat wohl wer geschlafen. (du bist nicht der einzigste mit dem Problem)


Oh, dann muss mein mitgeliefertes Kabel was besonderes sein, das funktioniert einwandfrei.
Ich wäre also vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen.
Wenn das Kabel nicht richtig funktioniert, dann einfach den Asus Support anschreiben.


----------



## MountyMAX (10. Mai 2015)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Gsync geht runter bis 30fps bevor es sich ausschaltet.
> 
> Oh, dann muss mein mitgeliefertes Kabel was besonderes sein, das funktioniert einwandfrei.
> Ich wäre also vorsichtig mit solchen Aussagen.
> Wenn das Kabel nicht richtig funktioniert, dann einfach den Asus Support anschreiben.



im ASUS Forum gibt es Posts wo genau dieser Fehler auftritt und es am mitgelieferten Kabel liegt.

z.B. hier: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthre...G-Swift-Out-of-Range-above-100hz-refresh-rate


----------



## JoM79 (10. Mai 2015)

Der Link geht nicht.
Aber wenn es am Kabel liegt, dann kaufe ich doch nicht von meinem eigenen Geld nen teures Kabel.
Dann schreibe ich den Support von Asus an, schildere den Fall und die sollen sich darum kümmern.
Es liegt schliesslich ein Sachmangel vor.


----------



## MountyMAX (10. Mai 2015)

Bei mir geht der Link, ich habe gerade allerdings nochmal nachgeschaut, es gibt noch ein 2. Problem was diesen Fehler verursachen kann, wenn dein Grafikkartentreiber stark veraltet ist, d.h. älter als 344.11 gibt es einen Bug, der dieses Problem bei manchen Spielen in Kombination mit bestimmter Hardware/Herstellertoolsverursachen kann


----------



## CeresPK (10. Mai 2015)

R3EVES schrieb:


> Treiber habe ich soeben Installiert,die Fehlermeldung kommt aber trotzdem noch wenn ich bei Bf4  mit der Power Taste die Hz umstelle.Ich denke das Problem tritt nur auf wenn G Sync und 144 hz zusammen laufen...



Wenn es daran läge dürftest du gar kein Bild haben, da Gsync seit den 350.xx Treibern auch auf dem Desktop aktiv ist (es sei denn du benutzt uralte Treiber).
hast du schon versucht die Konfigurationsdateien der jeweiligen Spiele zu löschen?
Hast du eventuell DSR benutzt und dann den nvidia-Treiber neu installiert? 

vlt hilft auch den nvidia-Treiber mal, unter "Benutzerdefiniert",  komplett neu zu installieren?


----------



## Noxxphox (10. Mai 2015)

ne es liegt am kabel... kumpel hat den moni auch... jedoch  hat er sich gleich nen neues kabel bestellt gehabt... habsbgetestet... mehr als 60 65hz ggingen aufbdem standdardtkabel nich... mit dem nuen (dvid meine ich) gehts problemlos mit 144hz


----------



## JoM79 (10. Mai 2015)

Der Swift hat nur DP, da kann DVI-D nicht sein.


----------



## Ryle (10. Mai 2015)

Schon krass was sich Asus in letzter Zeit so mit der Monitorsparte  leistet.


----------



## R3EVES (10. Mai 2015)

So Jetzt kommt schon mein nächstes Problem 

Nachdem ich heute meinen Pc gestartet habe, ist auf dem Desktop oder auf dunklem Untergrund das Bild Spiralförmig(auf den Bilder zu sehen)
Auf weissem oder grauen Untergrund tritt das Problem aber nicht auf.
Ich habe den Grafik Treiber neu installiert 350.12 und den Asus Pg278Q  Monitor Treiber neu Installiert,was aber leider beides  nichts gebracht hat.
Ist jemandem das Problem bekannt?


----------



## StefanStg (10. Mai 2015)

MountyMAX schrieb:


> Ich habe grad bissl gesucht und die Lösung gefunden, das mitgelieferte Displayportkabel schafft die 144 hz nicht, du musst dir ein anderes kaufen .. ka wie man sowas mitliefern kann, da hat wohl wer geschlafen. (du bist nicht der einzigste mit dem Problem)



Das ist doch blödsinn ich habe auch diesen Monitor und kein Problem es mit den mitgelieferten Kabel zu betreiben. Softy hat auch den Monitor in kein Problem mit dem Kabel. 
Wenn dann könnte sein Kabel kaputt sein. Kaufe dir ein anderes und teste es.


----------



## Blackout27 (10. Mai 2015)

Also ich habe auch das mitgelieferte Kabel in Benutzung und das funktioniert 1A.
Evlt ist einfach mit dem Monitor an sich etwas nicht in Ordnung oder ein Softwareproblem liegt vor.


----------



## MountyMAX (10. Mai 2015)

Ok, ich will mich jetzt hier nicht streiten, unterm Strich sieht es aber nach defekten Kabel aus, oder ihr habt evtl. eine andere Revision wo ein anderes Kabel beiliegt.

So ein Kabel kostet nur 20 EUR und es kommt drauf an, wie der ASUS Support reagiert, wenn er erst noch das Kabel einschicken muss hat er Versandkosten und wer weiß wie lange das dauert bis er ein Ersatzkabel bekommt. Ein Neues hat er in 24h-48h.


----------



## JoM79 (10. Mai 2015)

Bevor man halt Geld ausgibt, kann man ja ruhig mal den Support anschreiben.


----------

